# Anime/Manga/Game/Otaku Corner! ...well, not sure about the last one :p



## nameless07 (Oct 12, 2014)

if this kind of thread already been here before, then i'm sorry for double-posting 
but since i'm unable to find any yet, let's talk about them here~

my most recent favorite is Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, try to read the manga too for some good laughter 

besides that? err...*brainstorming

if you guys prefer some "dark" or "Mature" content, try Zetsuen no Tempest, Mirai Nikki, Togainu no Chi, Another, Corpse Party, Pupa, Shinrei Tantei Yakumo, Umineko no Naku Koro Ni, Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni, Drrr!, or xxxHolic

if you guys prefer slice of life or school life, with a bit of drama, mystery or romance as the backdrop, try Hyouka, Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun, Kaichou wa Maid-sama, or Hanasaku Iroha

if you guys prefer some comedy, try Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, Axis Power: Hetalia, or Sket Dance

If you guys are into some shounen-ish adventure or fantasy, try Blood Lad, Kuroshitsuji, Hamatora, Mekaku City Actors, Ao no Exorcist, Guilty Crown, Rental Magica, Ghost Hunt, Kyoukai no Kanata, Fate/Zero, Fate/Stay Night, Psycho Pass, M3, or Natsume Yuujinchou

those are some that i've watched and was good enough to be mentioned here 
and i just mentioned some "new" and "seasonal" ones, since we recognize the "old" or "lenghty" ones, like Doraemon, Pokemon, Digimon, Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Detective Conan, and so on, which are masterpieces, correct?

my post are lengthy? well, actually i have some more in my head but i just cannot recalled it yet


----------



## bluedomeofsky (Sep 30, 2014)

OMG. Thank you for making this thread! You've made a very nice list there. 

Currently on my reading list are: One Piece, Bleach, Naruto, Chihayafuru, Natsume Yuujinchou, Detective Conan, Gintama, and many other less well-known ones. Many of my favourite mangas have been completed (alas!)

For action type mangas, I'd prefer to get to know them through anime as it's a lot more interesting then, eg. Guilty Crown, Ao no Exorcist, One Piece. 

This is random, but the horror genres are pretty cool. I remember reading a manga version of "The Ring" and got very scared. Also the first chapter of Pet Shop Horrors was enough to put me off it forever xD


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been watching Kimi ni Todoke lately, watched the last episode today.

I usually prefer reading. Ones like One Piece, Bleach and a ton of less well-known ones. I haven't been reading Naruto lately, because the story doesn't make much sense anymore. I'll try to catch up later. Also One-Punch Man.

If the Western ones count, I've been watching The Legend of Korra.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, here is my anime list . You can see my ratings and comments.
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/QueenOfHeroes

When it comes to games, I enjoy League Of Legends and I used to play Lineage 2.

I'm also into otome games lately. Does anyone else around here play them?


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Favorite RPGs are (in order): *Lunar Silver Star Story, Final Fantasy VI, Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy IV, Lufia - Fortress of Doom, Chrono Trigger, LOZ - Link to the Past, Illusion of Gaia, Tales of Phantasia & Destiny, Seiken Densetus 3, Terranigma*, etc...(the list goes on)

I just recently started reading the manga for *Kodomo No Omocha (Child's Toy)*, so far it's vastly superior to the anime but that's usually the case. I love the Death Note manga as well. My favorite manga is probably *RG Veda*, or maybe *Magic Knight Rayearth*. I really love CLAMP's earliest works.

The last new anime I attempted to watch was the new *Gundam Build Fighter Try* simply because I heard that Masami Obari was the key animator for it. Found out that was incorrect but I was pleased with the animation just...not the typical high school melodrama. I really wish current day anime would gravitate away from that shit, just a little bit. 

Watching *Akage No Anne* atm, which is an anime based off of Anne of Green Gables. It's probably my favorite rendition. Hell, I'd even go so far as to say that I like it more than the book, and that NEVER happens. 

As far as high school anime goes I will admit I have a soft spot for *Revolutionary Girl Utena*, but that's only because the entire series is an allegorical mind fuck.


----------



## thenarrator (Sep 30, 2014)

nameless07 said:


> my most recent favorite is Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, try to read the manga too for some good laughter


Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun was a really good show. If you enjoyed that nameless07, I think you might get a kick out of Denki-gai no Honya-san which is currently airing. Only 2 episodes in but it focuses a lot on similar subjects like manga artists and cosplay. It's a comedy and (like Nozaki-kun) has a ton of really quirky, funny characters.

As far as my favorite anime and manga:

Anime: I tend to favor the darker, psychological anime but I really enjoy the light comedies or romance too. Steins; Gate, in my opinion, is as perfect as they come. It's a fascinatingly complex story with such vivid characters. I also am a big fan of Death Note, Code Geass, Mirai Nikki, Psycho Pass, Shingeki no Kyojin, Danganronpa, Another, Cowboy Bebop, Darker Than Black, Tokyo Ghoul, and Ouran High School Host Club.

Manga: I notice that a lot of the manga I enjoy the most is not the most popular or not very highly acclaimed. Some of the more well know titles include: Death Note, Mirai Nikki, Heart no Kuni no Alice, Godchild, Hell Blade, Shingeki no Kyojin, Tokyo Ghoul, Nana, Kuroshitsuji, and Full Metal Alchemist. My absolute favorite is a lesser known manga called Book Club which is a psychological horror.

Games: Right now I'm really into Arche Age, Sims 4, American McGee's Alice/Alice: Madness Returns, Mirrors Edge, Thief, Neverwinter, Rift, Black Gold, Path of Exile, a couple Final Fantasy games, Skyrim, Civilization V, DOTA, DOTA 2, and several others. Can't wait to try Shadow of Mordor!


----------



## nameless07 (Oct 12, 2014)

hi there, fellow otaku :laughing:
waa, now my horizon spreads further~  #wth

well, Umetarou Nozaki is the most recent obsession! can't get enough of that boy xD 
kind of similar with Hotarou Oreki from Hyouka, those kind of character is just so relatable to me that i cannot get enough of them~

Denki-gai no Honya-san, huh... *update download list*
well, actually i prefer some "dark" anime/manga too, as long as its not ecchi or hentai (- -)

i see that some of you guys play on PC...
well, as for PC games i cannot say much yet since my laptop is not capable enough  want to play them really bad :'(
mostly just GBA and PSX (Emulator), and NDS (console)
Rune Factory and Ace Attorney series, anyone? 

@Mair
for me to play otome games is a bit, err... :blushed:


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been into Hunter x Hunter right now since the anime just ended. I've started the manga from the beginning, and then once I'm caught up I'll probably watch the 1999 anime and then maybe the movies if I really feel like it, but I've heard they weren't that great. That's really the only thing I've been into for the past couple of months. But here are some of my favorites.

Anime: Hajime no Ippo, Tiger & Bunny, Hunter x Hunter, Yu Yu Hakusho, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Arakawa Under the Bridge, Cromartie High School, Ookiku Furikabutte, Rose of Versailles, Kuragehime, Sailor Moon, .hack//SIGN, Black Jack, Golden Boy, Initial D, Mushishi, Rurouni Kenshin, Eyeshield 21, Gintama, Uchuu Kyoudai, Hokuto no Ken, Saint Seiya Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou

Manga: One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, Cardcaptor Sakura, Toriko, GTO, One-Punch Man, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Kuragehime, Kinnikuman, Sayonara Zetsubou-sensei, Hajime no Ippo, Yotsubato, Oniisama e..., actually just anything by Riyoko Ikeda, Rurouni Kenshin, Yu Yu Hakusho. I'm super behind on most ongoing manga though because I always forget to keep up with it. The only one I'm caught up with right now is Kuragehime, and I'm currently still reading HxH. 

Games: Zelda, Xenoblade, Professor Layton, Ace Attorney, Ar tonelico, Ar nosurge, Persona (Innocent Sin is my favorite), Okami, Paper Mario, Catherine, Bravely Default, Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Katamari, Rogue Galaxy, Ouendan, ClaDun x2, various music/rhythm games

I was thinking about watching Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, but I'm still not sure yet. I don't really like romance, but I kind of want to watch it for that tall girl.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

...I'm always amazed by people who can follow so many series at once and/or have so many favorite anime, manga and games. I can only seem to follow 3 anime/manga at any one time ((right now, they are all manga and no anime)) and anything beyond that is too much emotional investment so I just can't care enough. My brother is always attempting to get me into more anime but I can't even finish what he shows me since I can't get interested enough. He's the type of guy who seems to have a dozen anime and manga going at once and I'd think that would get confusing or you'd forget details easier or something when following so many different stories at one time. My brother also has tons of favorites, which I don't get how he can have so many favorites... so I end up thinking he isn't picky enough or doesn't know what his own tastes really are, and thus ends up "liking" way more than what makes sense to me.

My mangas: Tegami Bachi, Naruto, Shingeki no Kyojin
I'm not currently watching any anime but my favorites are Monster, Kino's Journey, Hetalia and Fantastic Children.

As for games, I only really have enough time to deal with one series ((Namco's "Tales of" series)). It's an RPG series with long storylines, likable characters and a lot of sidequests, so each game occupies me for quite a while. On top of that, it has a great real-time battle system ((I hate turn-based fighting; they're boring)). It's the only RPG I've ever been able to get into. I used to be into gaming more, but gaming in general keeps getting less interesting all the time.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Man I've way too many mangas recommended to me. Currently reading Silver Spoon(good fun) One Piece, (good fun, read it if you have heaps of time don't watch the anime)Attack On Titan(read it. you should. That's all I'll say)Tegami Bachi( just started it, its quite charming) and Fairy Tail (typical shounen, still fun) there's a bunch of mangas that I just haven't finished and lost track of where I was up to.. My brothers friend has given me huge list of shoujo to try out, and I read one, Horimiya which is a lovely change from the predictable stereotype shoujo story. Quite amusing. I started Bleach, and FMA, couldn't finish them. I started watching Puella Magica Madoka but couldn't finish the first episode. Didn't like it at all, it depressed me for some reason. Idk why my friend is so into it. I'm watching Sailor Moon Crystal, that's pretty and cute to watch, if you like pretty cute anime. I'm watching Durarara too. That's interesting, bit random. My first big fandom was Katekyo Hitman Reborn. <3 I finished Space Dandy, completely random show but its in space!!! Space!! Quite colorful, fun, sometimes philosophical. Ouran High School Host Club was hilarious. Fruits Basket, I adored it when I was younger, but now Im like eh.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

ForestPaix said:


> Quite amusing. I started Bleach, and FMA, couldn't finish them. I started watching Puella Magica Madoka but couldn't finish the first episode. Didn't like it at all, it depressed me for some reason. Idk why my friend is so into it.


I'm glad I'm not alone in not seeing what's so great about FMA. I finished it but I honestly don't remember much of it besides the beginning... How it starts is the most memorable part of the story, by the way. I liked Bleach when I was younger and for the SS arc because the plot was like a big conspiracy, but then after that arc, it got boring as hell and was nothing but fighting. I never got far into the Arrancar arc before I gave up on it from boredom. My brother and friend still follow Bleach and I hear it has gotten really stupid and random :V They are only following it now because it's apparently almost over and they have invested too much time in it, so might as well finish to the end at this point.

Madoka is a weird one. I don't think it's possible to like it much until the very end when the story comes full-circle. It isn't bad and it's short ((only 13 eps)) but isn't as great as everyone claims it is. I think it's mostly aimed at people who grew up with the magical girl genre since it's a genre reconstruction and it is probably less effective on people who were never into magical girls to begin with. My friend loves Madoka, but she was a big fan of magical girl shows when she was younger and grew up with them.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Mair said:


> Well, here is my anime list . You can see my ratings and comments.
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/QueenOfHeroes
> 
> When it comes to games, I enjoy League Of Legends and I used to play Lineage 2.
> ...


I played Norn! 

and some Otoge in android by Voltage. 

Btw, I am not really into anime but my current favorite games are : Pokemon (forever still), Tales of series (waiting for Zestiria) Fate/Extra, Harvest moon, Atelier series.

Guilty Gear and BLAZBLUE!! Friggin love. Anyone here play them?


----------



## bluedomeofsky (Sep 30, 2014)

FMA is better with anime, I think, gave me goosebumps >.>;; My long, long list of favourite anime and manga were accumulated over the years, lol. Used to subscribe to Animax channel and would be glued to it during the hols. 

Stein's Gate is awesome, I sacrifised a whole night of sleep to finish the episodes because it was too gripping.

Kino's Journey! Wow, can't believe somebody actually mentioned that xD I love it too, the episodes have a lot of meaning to it. But, can't really sit down and watch it recently cos it makes me feel a bit moody....I have their theme songs in my playlist though xD

Arakawa Under The Bridge used to make me laugh till I cry :X The story was very eccentric. Another one is Gintama, used to watch the anime but now that it has ended, I don't really feel like going through the manga 
>.< It just doesn't feel right without the seiyuu's voices.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Matvey said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in not seeing what's so great about FMA. I finished it but I honestly don't remember much of it besides the beginning... How it starts is the most memorable part of the story, by the way. I liked Bleach when I was younger and for the SS arc because the plot was like a big conspiracy, but then after that arc, it got boring as hell and was nothing but fighting. I never got far into the Arrancar arc before I gave up on it from boredom. My brother and friend still follow Bleach and I hear it has gotten really stupid and random :V They are only following it now because it's apparently almost over and they have invested too much time in it, so might as well finish to the end at this point.
> 
> Madoka is a weird one. I don't think it's possible to like it much until the very end when the story comes full-circle. It isn't bad and it's short ((only 13 eps)) but isn't as great as everyone claims it is. I think it's mostly aimed at people who grew up with the magical girl genre since it's a genre reconstruction and it is probably less effective on people who were never into magical girls to begin with. My friend loves Madoka, but she was a big fan of magical girl shows when she was younger and grew up with them.


I had a short period of time where I thought FMA was cool, but then I was like its not that great. Bleach just seems confusing and a bit..idk why its so popular. Well, I said to my friend Id try it again but idk. I found the atmosphere of Madoka depressing. Only magical girl anime I like is Sailor moon


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Bleach is basically Yu Yu Hakusho, but rather then having to work hard and suffer through indignities, the main character is just a naturally adept Gary Stu.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Matvey said:


> Madoka is a weird one. I don't think it's possible to like it much until the very end when the story comes full-circle. It isn't bad and it's short ((only 13 eps)) but isn't as great as everyone claims it is. I think it's mostly aimed at people who grew up with the magical girl genre since it's a genre reconstruction and it is probably less effective on people who were never into magical girls to begin with. My friend loves Madoka, but she was a big fan of magical girl shows when she was younger and grew up with them.


I like a lot of magical girl anime, but I never really liked Madoka either. I like magical girl anime because they're generally pretty optimistic and positive, so the whole nature of Madoka turned me off. 

I also know a lot of people who don't like magical girl anime because of that, but liked Madoka because it was darker. I think it's really just about what you're looking for, but I also think that a lot of people, at least at first, didn't want to watch it because they didn't like the genre. I think most people know by now that it's not a typical magical girl anime though.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

The older I get, the less appealing the majority of anime becomes.

Anime I would have loved 10-15 years ago, annoy the hell out of me. Serious anime tends to take itself too seriously. And most anime seems to be entirely formulaic. It's like they wrote down a list of tropes 20 years ago as a check list, then they go down the list to make sure they've gotten everything every time they make something new.


The (relatively) recent stuff I've enjoyed has been stuff like: 
World Conquest Zvezda Plot
Log Horizon
Sword Art Online
Princess Jellyfish(I WANTS season 2)
Working!!
ServantxService
Maouyu(also wants a season 2)
The Devil is a Part-Timer
Blood Lad
My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU
Silver Spoon
Big Windup


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Corleo said:


> Btw, I am not really into anime but my current favorite games are : Pokemon (forever still), Tales of series (waiting for Zestiria) Fate/Extra, Harvest moon, Atelier series.


Awesome, someone else who plays Tales  Though I haven't decided yet if I'm getting Zestiria yet or not since I have limited free time and want to re-play some of the older ones again, like Tales of Destiny Director's Cut since it is basically my favorite one. And I still haven't finished the PS3 version of Vesperia ;c



bluedomeofsky said:


> FMA is better with anime, I think, gave me goosebumps >.>;; My long, long list of favourite anime and manga were accumulated over the years, lol. Used to subscribe to Animax channel and would be glued to it during the hols.
> 
> Stein's Gate is awesome, I sacrifised a whole night of sleep to finish the episodes because it was too gripping.
> 
> Kino's Journey! Wow, can't believe somebody actually mentioned that xD I love it too, the episodes have a lot of meaning to it. But, can't really sit down and watch it recently cos it makes me feel a bit moody....I have their theme songs in my playlist though xD


Yeah I saw the FMA anime lol. Both of them. Sometimes I think half my problem with FMA is that there are two versions so it's easy to get them mixed up. I dunno, neither of them did much for me. 

I also have many years of anime under my belt. Most of my childhood cartoons were anime and I could never escape it growing up since my mom is a big anime fan and my brother followed in her footsteps. She has watched them since she was a kid in Japan with Kimba the White Lion, AstroBoy and other oldies... then she never gave up anime. My list of favorites stays short even with too much exposure. I dunno, maybe I just get overwhelmed by how much goes through this household xD My brother is the typical otaku and has the stereotype otaku bedroom.

Kino's Journey is great storytelling. Yeah, it can be a bit dark and moody but the meaningful stories make it worth it for me. A lot of anime have empty-feeling stories that I can't find purpose in so I end up not liking them very much.



Kebachi said:


> Bleach is basically Yu Yu Hakusho, but rather then having to work hard and suffer through indignities, the main character is just a naturally adept Gary Stu.


LOL I haven't thought of Ichigo as a Stu before but now that you mention it... xD


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

@Matvey : Yay, I found a fella! . The battle system in Zestiria is kind of... uuh not so familiar like formerly in Tales. There is a mode in Zestiria that I am still getting myself adapted to. I haven't played Xillia 2... there isn't so much drive to play it (Xillia 1 is great, but not tempting me enough). My favorite is still Vesperia though. Its political conflict is darker than others, IMO. Perhaps its plothole refrain you from finishing the game? XD

and @ everyone : I enjoy Bleach despite of its prolonged arc and plotholes... but out of selfishness I want to see Ulquiorra back. Kubo likes to revide the dead why haven't I see Ulquiorra again.. sigh.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

With the power invested in me I shall *bump* this thread back to the top.


----------



## nameless07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Rainquility said:


> With the power invested in me I shall *bump* this thread back to the top.


go go go, nii-san! burn it up~









anyway, just want to share some anime list for this fall~

* *















and some for the next winter 

* *















is it just me, but Fate/Stay Night is an old series right? i think i remembered watching it few years ago, hmm... 

anyway, is there any recommendation of pc games for the low-end laptop like me... (- -)
RPG or Adventure type would be nice, but i'm not really into colossal strategy like Red Alert or something like that. so far i'm just playing some minigames and PSX games, Torchlight II , Sims 1, Zoo Tycoon, Dust - An Elysian Tail, and Ys series. "Dust - An Elysian Tail" is the heaviest that this laptop can support, with the lowest settings :frustrating: been saving money to buy new laptop, wish me luck!


----------



## nameless07 (Oct 12, 2014)

anyone tried out the Playable Teaser for the next "Silent Hill" franchise "Silent Hills"?
so excited for the releases~ (-////-)


----------



## bluedomeofsky (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, that's a long list of new animes! I'm so out of touch now. Usually I just let the manga/animes build up a reputation by itself for some years before I get around to it  

Btw, STUDIO GHIBLI!! I love Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle and Kiki's Delivery Service the most! Can't seem to grow out of them. Have all their songs in my playlist too.

@Cheveyo - That's cos our tastes change as we grow up. I wouldn't watch my childhood animes again either x) (Sailormoon, Dragonball, Digimon, Pokemon, Cardcaptor Sakura XD)

@nameless07 - Fate/Stay Night came out a long time ago, yeah...but they keep having new series, i think. I lost track after the first one though. Saber is beautiful! And alas....I don't play much games 

Other mangas worth noting is Nana, School Rumble, 7 Seeds. 

The World Only God Knows - I usually don't go for harems or love stories, but the dude was so hilarious I couldn't stop watching in the end, lol.

I might watch Hetalia Axis one day xD Got interested in it after watching their Seiyuu event on youtube.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

bluedomeofsky said:


> That's cos our tastes change as we grow up. I wouldn't watch my childhood animes again either x) (Sailormoon, Dragonball, Digimon, Pokemon, Cardcaptor Sakura XD)


I can agree with that. There are a few I can't really watch anymore, though I watched a lot of weird shit growing up and some of it still works for me or works even better now that I'm an adult. 

Out of the examples you've cited I will say that, oddly enough, Dragon Ball is more entertaining for me as an adult, but I never watched the dub for that. I only watched the original Japanese version with subs. I can't even imagine how that series would be possible in English, they'd have to censor damn near half of each episode XD

Sailormoon aged well compared to a lot of magical girl animes out there, but I don't care to watch it anymore. Maybe the end of season 1 and the second season known as R. Perhaps some of S as well, SuperS no...just no, lol. Also even though the first seasons were somewhat tolerable in English I wouldn't be able to go back to the dub after seeing the original. I generally feel that way anytime I see an anime in it's original language though. 

Shows like Utena don't really make sense until you've at least experienced sex and are old enough to recognize a person's ability to fall into damaging patterns of behavior and why they might fall victim to it.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

bluedomeofsky said:


> WThat's cos our tastes change as we grow up. I wouldn't watch my childhood animes again either x) (Sailormoon, Dragonball, Digimon, Pokemon, Cardcaptor Sakura XD)




I don't know, I can still watch Sailormoon and Dragonball.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Contract?
Ah, this thread makes me want to start watching anime again! The last one I finished was Nichijou, which I absolutely loved. Its absurd humor has me in stitches every time. Is there anything like Nichijou that I should probably watch? Something plotless, lighthearted, and rib-splitting hilarious?
On a slightly unrelated note, is anyone here a fan of Touhou? I've played and beaten every Windows game on at least Hard, except for the spinoffs like StB and DS. I also like to troll Touhou fans by leaving "huehue touhou is an anime" comments on various Touhou-related videos.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

I am a big fan of Reimu Hakurei. But I sucks at Danmaku so I played the fighting games instead, but always update on the story.
Ibaraki Kasen is one of my favorite.

Got excited for Pokemon ORAS and Fate/Stay Night by Ufotable. But sad why can't Fate/Prototype be anime instead...


----------



## nameless07 (Oct 12, 2014)

@bluedomeofsky
well, my avatar is the proof of how likable is that series (- -)d

@Cheveyo
and i've just watch Digimon Adventure yesterday with my student (kind of home-tutoring) that are 8 years younger than me as we were in awe together xD

@oraphel
try Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-Kun, Sket Dance, Gintama, Seitokai Yakuindomo, hmm... and some others that i'm unable to recall yet


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

_"People die when they are killed."_

Such great writing. I don't even-


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Corleo said:


> I am a big fan of Reimu Hakurei. But I sucks at Danmaku so I played the fighting games instead, but always update on the story.


More of a Marisa fan myself, though I suck at Danmaku as well XD I never did beat Subterranean Animism or UFO on normal mode o_o 
All the others I managed to beat on normal at least. I hope to one day have the patience to attempt lunatic mode.



Cheveyo said:


> ...most anime seems to be entirely formulaic. It's like they wrote down a list of tropes 20 years ago as a check list, then they go down the list to make sure they've gotten everything every time they make something new.


That's one of the things that annoys me most about anime is how predictable it tends to be. I think it's due to the fact that the Japanese love tradition and setting tradition. If something is done a certain way then it is always done that way. They really don't like to deviate from what they're used to. I know that can sound a bit racist, but it's the way their culture has been for a very long time.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

@Kebachi basically there are some that is experimental. But these aren't getting the hype. So that is why they stick to the usual.

also I read history of manga/anime. It was at first a cultural entertaintment focused to sexual theme before Osamu Tezuka make the change, inspired by Walt Disney. Since then Tezuka's trope is what they hold onto.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Kebachi said:


> That's one of the things that annoys me most about anime is how predictable it tends to be. I think it's due to the fact that the Japanese love tradition and setting tradition. If something is done a certain way then it is always done that way. They really don't like to deviate from what they're used to. I know that can sound a bit racist, but it's the way their culture has been for a very long time.


It's true that anime can be very predictable, but western television shows are very predictable and formulaic, too. I don't think it has anything to do with tradition but the fact that any genre and storytelling medium will be 98% saturated with the same ol' stuff because it gains a "safe" amount of audiences and creators in general are often too afraid to step out of the boundaries of mainstream. The really good, unpredictable stuff is just as hard to find in western TV as it is in anime. Same goes for books, movies, comics, etc. Creative, imaginative works in any genre/medium only come up every once in a while, regardless of culture of origin. This is why I can never seem to have a favorite genre or storytelling medium: a majority of it is crap, but most genres/mediums do have their gems ((all my favorite stories come from different genres and mediums)). People who say they are "fans of *insert genre here*" are the ones who love formulas and most people really are genre-focused rather than creativity focused, which keeps entertainment culture stagnant, formulaic and predictable. It is most definitely not something unique to Japan.

For example, my mom watches a lot of crime dramas and she can predict where basically any episode will go in the end because she's seen every crime drama show formula a billion times by now. As long as studios need to keep producing, they'll produce even when they don't have any fresh ideas.

People outside of Japan don't like deviating from what they're used to, either. Just look at how stubborn Americans are about how anything animated is assumed to be for kids. Disney movies are the most formulaic movies ever and yet they are the most popular animated films. Also, movies these days all seem to be sequels and remakes which gain all their appeal from their digital effects. Boring.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Matvey said:


> It's true that anime can be very predictable, but western television shows are very predictable and formulaic, too. I don't think it has anything to do with tradition but the fact that any genre and storytelling medium will be 98% saturated with the same ol' stuff because it gains a "safe" amount of audiences and creators in general are often too afraid to step out of the boundaries of mainstream. The really good, unpredictable stuff is just as hard to find in western TV as it is in anime.


Oh, I agree with that but that isn't really what I was referencing. I probably didn't make my point very clear, so that was my bad.
I'm mostly referring to the same stale jokes and setups that are used in every single anime, not the over arching stories themselves. The way that characters speak is the same, the relationships are always the same, the panty flashes are always the same. Sure western shows are predictable and usually follow a formula, but I'll give credit where credit is due, the humor and interactions between the characters vary from show to show.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Kebachi said:


> Oh, I agree with that but that isn't really what I was referencing. I probably didn't make my point very clear, so that was my bad.
> I'm mostly referring to the same stale jokes and setups that are used in every single anime, not the over arching stories themselves. The way that characters speak is the same, the relationships are always the same, the panty flashes are always the same. Sure western shows are predictable and usually follow a formula, but I'll give credit where credit is due, the humor and interactions between the characters vary from show to show.


Character speech can come out seeming the same because of the translation from Japanese to your fluent language. Japanese has different types of subtleties that doesn't always translate well and the best way to appreciate the speech patterns of an anime character would be to learn Japanese and go from there. But since most people don't speak Japanese, they have to take what they get in the translations, which will always be imperfect. My grandma is Japanese and will talk about all the different ways of speaking and how it varies from region to region, and when she has watched anime she will make comments about how the characters' speech patterns mean different things, even though I couldn't pick up on it with the English subtitle.

I can't really say much on jokes and panty shots since I rarely see panty shots in any of the anime I watch. Western humor can be really repetitive, too, though. ie fart jokes, potty humor, sex jokes, etc that plague western "comedy". Every culture has their cheap humor so I choose to avoid those ones as I don't find them entertaining. If you're tired of panty shots and certain types of humor, then you're watching the wrong anime. Anime is not a genre, but a medium, and it actually does have a wide range of stories and storytelling styles contained with in it. You're not going to find the same humor in Black Lagoon as you would in say, Clannad.

I can't agree with you on character interactions varying from show to show with western shows as they all seem very similar to me. At least of the ones I've seen, watching one episode is pretty much all you need to tell much about the characters and it's not often when western characters change, develop and grow from the events in one episode to the next. At least the norm in anime is that the story is continuous and events/experiences will make the characters grow and change. Western TV characters don't change: Bugs Bunny is always Bugs Bunny, Homer Simpson is always Homer Simpson. Western audiences prefer stagnant characters. As for variety in interactions... I'm not sure what you mean as the interactions in a romance show won't be the same as in a mafia show.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I don't think we're going to see eye to eye on this, but that's ok C: I can see where you're coming from even if I don't necessarily agree with it.
Another pattern is that the style of anime, in comparison to other forms of animation, is very repetitive. I love the style but, let's face facts, it's nearly always the same style with only subtle variations. 

Also in regards to the panty shot stuff, it's not my thing nor do I seek it out. The only reason I run into it is because I get recommended series by people who have no clue what I actually like while claiming otherwise, or I just try something new on a whim. If it's really unbearable I usually only make it maybe 2 episodes in before I shut the shit off, but I do give all sorts of things a shot. I'll never find those rare diamonds unless I dig through the shit. When it comes to stuff I like I mainly watch old series that nobody cares about (nowadays at least).


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

*BACCANO!*, see it, NOW!!!!

And I'm usually not a crazy fan


----------

